# How long is a life sentance these days?



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

This taken from the BBC website - this bloke was finally caught last year and was in front of the beak today :

'Extreme violence'

The court was told that the crime spree began on 29 October, when he broke into a woman's flat in Kingsdown, strangled her until she was unconscious and sexually assaulted her.

On 3 November, he carried out a similar attack and robbery on a woman in Bedminster.

By this time, police said, his offending had spiralled out of control.

On the same day, he punched a woman waiting for a bus in Knowle, causing her actual bodily harm.

He struck twice on 4 November, robbing a woman in the street in Totterdown and a second in the village of Pill.

Then on 6 November he broke into the Apple Tree pub in Bedminster and stole £2,000.

By now, the court heard, Green was being hunted by every officer in the Avon and Somerset force.

They caught him.
He got two life sentences for this (perhaps he is a cat with nine lives to give? ) Not that this means anything as he only has to serve a minimum of six years. Six years for strangling two women? We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

hooting_owl said:


> We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.


Sorry but I cant agree why should we pay to keep this guy alive he should be put to death ASAP


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.
> ...


Google mouton noir, here the law was passed to kick out the 70% of foreigners in prison, out the country. Yes 70% of offenders are foreign.

It's how OZ was created right? In the ole days.

Hard punishment & death penalty won't go amiss?!?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

there's got to be land somewhere still available for crim dumping. Unfortunately I doubt there is, in any case today's society cannot openly tolerate crimes overseas so that won't work anyways. Oddly, foreigners who commit hardcore crime in the UK are often kept in the UK after serving the sentence in the UK because they can not return to their country of origin. Perhaps it is time to experiment in human reprogramming technology.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.
> ...


I have to agree with you on this one YELLOW_TT, 100%


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

BLinky said:


> there's got to be land somewhere still available for crim dumping. Unfortunately I doubt there is, in any case today's society cannot openly tolerate crimes overseas so that won't work anyways. Oddly, foreigners who commit hardcore crime in the UK are often kept in the UK after serving the sentence in the UK because they can not return to their country of origin. Perhaps it is time to experiment in human reprogramming technology.


Well this new law means: not serving sentences here in Switzerland but being kicked back to their origin!! Crazy! Children of Swiss do not by birth get a right to be Swiss. So that parents can be Swiss whilst kids are not. This law may not work here & is highly racist. Only due to the use by the leftist party using a black sheep.

70% foreigners in prison is a true fact. Shocking but true. The point is that the Swiss want these people & future criminals kicked out! Banished like the ole days.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > there's got to be land somewhere still available for crim dumping. Unfortunately I doubt there is, in any case today's society cannot openly tolerate crimes overseas so that won't work anyways. Oddly, foreigners who commit hardcore crime in the UK are often kept in the UK after serving the sentence in the UK because they can not return to their country of origin. Perhaps it is time to experiment in human reprogramming technology.
> ...


This is a brilliant idea, our prisons in the uk are filled with foreigners and a plane ride is a hell of a lot cheaper than keeping them in prison, we would solve our debt crisis almost instantly just by kicking out all the foreign prisoners, biggest problem we have is human rights! What a sham that is, if you wanted human rights you shouldn't have taken away someone else's!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

there is human rights and then there's human stupidity.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.
> ...


Or made to live in those dogy ships in Hartlepool


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

BLinky said:


> there's got to be land somewhere still available for crim dumping.


FOUND IT!












BLinky said:


> Perhaps it is time to experiment in human reprogramming technology.


It was tried in the 50s and 60s, without much success :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Shocking :-( - death is too good for these people

Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

until we tell the EU and its rules to stet guffed we will never rule our own land again. i totally agree instant back to there home land.........even if it means death. they knew the rules here and what would happen if sent back to home land.

even further............young scum who think its ok to cause hell up town after a night on the lash shud get an instant fine of 1k for first offence not £60!!!! soon learn the lesson with a 1k fine and banned from town after 5pm for six months.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

no one owns their own land anyways.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BLinky said:


> no one owns their own land anyways.


wrong matey,,, there are people who own land,,, tho it is a very small percentage of the population,,,,oft referred to as " the landed gentry "..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ScoobyTT said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > there's got to be land somewhere still available for crim dumping.
> ...


and how many bankers would it take to fill that hole !!!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

now i like to blame the guy at the top, not the little ones below who are forced into doing it.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

BLinky said:


> now i like to blame the guy at the top, not the little ones below who are forced into doing it.


Don't talk such utter shite man. Nobody is forced into doing anything. They're moral-less scum bags who want more than they're prepared to work for, if they're prepared to work at all :twisted: Most of them just want everything for nothing and don't care who they hurt to get it. Scum bags, all of them and should all be shot :evil:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

SteviedTT said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > now i like to blame the guy at the top, not the little ones below who are forced into doing it.
> ...


although i agree with most of what you say i dont believe that all bankers are bad.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

it's just like high pressure sales, they've made the rules, if you don't throw it all in like they tell you to, next month you're bye bye, so who do you blame?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

You certainly can't blame anybody for the fuckwits that don't know right from wrong, want everything for nothing and don't care how they get it.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> You certainly can't blame anybody for the fuckwits that don't know right from wrong, want everything for nothing and don't care how they get it.


isn't that 90% of the population of Bradford tho?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

It's probably a good 40/50% of anywhere these days :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

hooting_owl said:


> Six years for strangling two women? We need some hard labour camps and salt mines to take people like this out of the system permanently.


We most certainly do!! Our current system where offenders get mollycoddled is rediculous if not downright dangerous for Joe Public :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> Scum bags, all of them and should all be shot :evil:


Would you pull the trigger?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

can i pull the trigger?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

May be easier to type it than actually doing it


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

I think we should treat all prisoners fairly. Here's my proposed treatment.

*The Crime Boat*

Convicted criminals will be put on the crime boat, and it will sail away from britain towards america. The distance at which the criminal is kicked off the boat corresponds to the severity of the crime.

Shoplifting: 200m from the shore
Small Fraud: 600m from shore
Rape: 100km from shore
Killing someone: 500km from shore

etc. etc.

To keep it fair we will provide a laminated a4 map of the world and a mars bar so they can find their way home and have sustenance!

A fun and fair way to deal with criminals.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i will conditionally be happy to pull the trigger

conditions inc. a fair and accurate hearing with a non retarded jury, meaning that i actually will never be able to pull the trigger so you're right.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Fictorious said:


> I think we should treat all prisoners fairly. Here's my proposed treatment.
> 
> *The Crime Boat*
> 
> ...


does the distance stack? so if you rape and then kill is it 600km?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > Scum bags, all of them and should all be shot :evil:
> ...


Easily, even that's too bloody good for some of them :evil: don't get me started :evil:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

do love a heated debate   

sex crimes against kids or elderley and proved in court!!! instant visit to vets injection and gone, no grave or sod all. as you have waived your rights to be a human.

Murder or attempted murder, min 20 years
multiple murders, life and never get out. (except shooting nick clegg & cameron) pardoned postumously


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SteviedTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


But that wouldn't make you any better than those scum bags we're talking about in the first place. Don't you think that hard labour camps are better?



gazzer1964 said:


> sex crimes against kids


Yes, thats the worst of them all


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd be ridding the world of the scum bags, so how would that make me as bad as they are. Why should the tax payer have to pay to keep them alive. Kill them all and use them to fuel power stations


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> sex crimes against kids


worst then kiddy soldiers on drugs trained to rape a village?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

BLinky said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > sex crimes against kids
> ...


yup. the kiddy soldiers chose to do it


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

how many bankers does it take to fill the Albert Ha-a-a-all ?
i'd love to knoo-o-w-w-w-wwwwwwww,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :wink: :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok lost me on this one???? pass the spliff lol uve had too much


----------

